# Poll higher level language



## Alain De Vos (Aug 4, 2022)

Which "higher level language" do use and for which "specific "purpose ?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 4, 2022)

No need for a poll. Some of those are relatively obscure. 

I'm learning Lisp right now cause I have the time. I will run my personal web site with it if I get far enough. Then I have an interesting project.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 4, 2022)

I wanted a poll to gather some information. As for alternative to lisp  i like racket(scheme) or chicken(scheme).
For what do you use nim if i can ask ?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 4, 2022)

I don't use nim. Neither does (hardly) anyone else.


----------



## Geezer (Aug 5, 2022)

I might bash (see the pun) something together in shell.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 5, 2022)

I did not include the known perl,python,ruby on purpose just to see if there is use for the "other" stuff.
In short there is litte feedback , so C(++) must be popular ?


----------

